# What has made the most dramatic difference in your skin?



## momof2gr8kids (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to the boards. I love this place! I've been mostly a lurker til now, but there are so many questions I have....

I'm a 39 year old mom of 2 and my skin is fairly healthy, but starting to show some aging signs. I'm interested in what others have done in their skin care regimen that seems to have made the biggest difference in their skin's health and appearance. In particular, I'm dealing with fair complexion, somewhat sensitive, combo skin, not acne prone, but blackheads are an issue. Some lines are appearing, and I do have redness that I'd like to get rid of too. I'm an NW 20 with freckles and reddish brown hair.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 7, 2006)

i got a steady skin care system. i use the clinique 3 step system and other brands...

i had really bad bad bad skin before (as in i had sheets of skin that would peel off my forehead). but now its all better!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 7, 2006)

Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask; tightens pores, dries up spots/blackheads and your skin looks noticeably smoother, also exfoliating (Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Scrub).


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2006)

my combo of aveeno clear complexion cleanser and stridex pads. they do a great job of keeping my acne under control. before i started using these two together i would wake up to a new breakout what seemed like everyday.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

I was blessed with great skin, aside from the occasional "monthly" breakouts. However, using a microdermabrasion has helped my skin even more so, and it's actually helped curb the monthly breakouts to only one or two zits instead of a nice cluster on my forehead.


----------



## patsluv (Aug 7, 2006)

My skin is dramatically better - much better and even tone, lesser fine lines, smaller pores, blackheads almost non-existent, and acne scars diminishing, since using a combo of glycolic acid peels, Epidermx microderm, Silkia camellia oil and Green Cream.


----------



## ivette (Aug 7, 2006)

for me it was seeing a dermatologist to get my acne (and blackheads) under control.

that, i feel made a big, big difference in the appearance of my skin.

also, of course, washing my face twice a day(morning,night), and applying a sunscreen

w/ spf 15 daily.


----------



## chrgrl (Aug 8, 2006)

taking it easy on my skin has helped the most. i use aveeno's creamy baby wash as a face wash AM and PM. i only exfoliate (with st. ives medicated scrub) once per week. i used to have these weird and intricate face washing rituals and i'd go on vacation and only feel like taking one bottle of face wash (the aveeno stuff) and my face would clear up while i was away. i finally took the hint!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 8, 2006)

i switched to using the oil cleansing method. it has made a huge difference in my skin and made me realize that less is more, at least for me.

also, i switched to using mineral makeup. those two things have made such a world of difference to me, it's hard to believe it's my skin.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2006)

One thing that has helped me is making sure that I take off my make up every night. At times, I used to go to bed and not wash my face very well. Call it lazyness. Now, I use an eye make up remover, cleansing oil and moisturize at night.


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Drinking a lot of water helps ALOT for me. Also, I use an organic tea tree oil cleanser. And that's it.


----------



## gravitywings (Aug 8, 2006)

Using Benzoyl Peroxide on my acne, and it actually makes it go away within 2-3 days. Washing my face with non-drying cleansers also made me face have a better+smoother complexion.


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *gravitywings* Using Benzoyl Peroxide on my acne, and it actually makes it go away within 2-3 days. Washing my face with non-drying cleansers also made me face have a better+smoother complexion. Agreed. I use Dans Clear Skin Regimen over at acne.org. It has kept my acne under control for the most part.. except monthy zits.


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 8, 2006)

Clear Skin Regimen, www.acne.org


----------



## vickih (Aug 8, 2006)

i've been pretty lucky, like Aquilah the occasional breakout during my period. My problem is combo skin. So I've tried for ROC the new combo cleanser and so far so good. I also make sure to wash my face before going to bed, and applying a moisturizer at night and an eye cream. Oh and drinking lots of water.


----------



## Saja (Aug 8, 2006)

Getting facials has made the most differenec. Its helped me to find out what i needed to be doing for my face.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Aug 8, 2006)

ACV followed by olive oil as a moisturiser on the night, has improved my skin alot!


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

*I really like Clinique skin care products i have been using them for 2/3 weeks now. I am loving my new found skin




*


----------



## mach1grrl (Aug 8, 2006)

My skin tends to be dry, and since I am fair, the dryness is noticeable. What finally helped is drinking a ton of water consistently ever single day, exercising, taking my vitamins, and eating a ton of fruits, veggies, and fish. I have always taken good care of my skin and had a great skin care routine, but there is definite truth, I believe, to the saying that your skin is a reflection of what is going on inside...and so I think the best skin care works from the inside....out!


----------



## han (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *momof2gr8kids* Hi,I'm fairly new to the boards. I love this place! I've been mostly a lurker til now, but there are so many questions I have....

I'm a 39 year old mom of 2 and my skin is fairly healthy, but starting to show some aging signs. I'm interested in what others have done in their skin care regimen that seems to have made the biggest difference in their skin's health and appearance. In particular, I'm dealing with fair complexion, somewhat sensitive, combo skin, not acne prone, but blackheads are an issue. Some lines are appearing, and I do have redness that I'd like to get rid of too. I'm an NW 20 with freckles and reddish brown hair.

Thanks in advance!

since your skin is healthy exfoiliate and moisturize to much might not be good less is more


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* since your skin is healthy exfoiliate and moisturize to much might not be good less is more *I agree.*


----------



## VanityConfident (Aug 8, 2006)

I find that being consistent with my skin care (I use Jan Marini), drinking water, sleep, decent nutrition, etc. helps more than anything. I was one of those who would 'occassionally' trip in at the wee hours and plop into bed without taking off my make-up. I NEVER do that anymore. I've also had to resort to a little microdermabrasion to help with some sun damage from when I was younger.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

Differin Gel.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2006)

Lots of water, keep your skin clean and mosturized. My most important thing is sunscreen. I wear a spf 30 everyday, even if I am not going anywhere at all.


----------



## pinkfluffybabe (Aug 12, 2006)

Drinking plenty of water and using Liz Earle Cleanse and Polish every day has made a huge difference to my skin.


----------



## beziboy (Aug 14, 2006)

Me too, I used benzoyl peroxide on my acne which works better than salicylic acid for me


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask; tightens pores, dries up spots/blackheads and your skin looks noticeably smoother, also exfoliating (Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Scrub). Ditto on the Mint Julep Mask and drinking plenty of water. I always have a container of cold water by my side. This keeps me from drinking sodas and constantly keeps my system flushed of toxins.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 14, 2006)

Mary Kay's TimeWise

Mary Kay's Mask (Revitalizing)

Mary Kay's Microbrasion

But I wash my face 3-4 times a day

More info on my skin in my notepad

It got rid of all my pimples


----------



## korina981 (Aug 14, 2006)

C.O Bigelow Extra-Lite Face Lotion with SPF15 - it keeps my face matte and this in turn leads to no more breakouts.


----------



## aMadeUp (Aug 14, 2006)

Water...lots of Water...and regular use of NARS's most 'reasonably priced' Skin product, the Bath and Shower Gel.


----------



## Pauline (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, i think products like Loreal Renoviste is good for skin over 35 and also using a micro scrub like Loreal's refinish is good as they do actually make a difference to the skin,. You could use any peels or micro scrub, Avon has some fab products for women of all ages and their formulations seem to be pretty advanced.


----------



## Leony (Aug 15, 2006)

Fish and collagen drink! Lol

I'm serious.


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 15, 2006)

I think Renova. It's available only through a dermatologist, an anti-aging type of Retin-A. It has really helped clear up blotchiness on my skin, diminish my pore size and fine lines. If you use it,always remember to wear a sunscreen of SPF30(it makes the skin hypersensitive to burning.)Because it can be drying,I alternate it every other night with the moisturizer Kinerase, which I like too.


----------



## mowgli (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi - the 3 biggest things for me which have completely transformed my skin - people ask me how my skin glows now, whereas before I had the most dull, rough, spot prone skin..

1. Clinique Turnaround - my HG, I noticed the glowing effect from the very first use, also really clarifies my skin

2. Liz Earle - Cleanse and Polish, and skin repair moisturiser

3. Aspirin masks - smooths out my skin, nips spots in the bud


----------



## alice_alice (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* i switched to using the oil cleansing method. What's an oil cleansing method?
Nothing has ever made a difference in my skin. it's aweful. but i keep trying.


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 16, 2006)

Drinking water all the time and my Sensitive Skin Sunscreen spf 25 for my fair complexion


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Aug 17, 2006)

Drinking water with lemon throughout the day. Also the Cosmedix skin care line, facials and facial peels.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Aug 17, 2006)

stable and high spf sunscreen, BHA treatments (I havent tried retinol yet), using creams and face wash without fragrance, using cosmetics for sensitive skin (even though mine is not hypersensitive, I think they have better forumlas).


----------



## spikeyli (Aug 17, 2006)

I stopped using moisturizers. Made a HUGE difference. I used to have flawless skin, but when I turned 30 I panicked and started using high end moisturizers even though I don't have any wrinkles. I kept hearing how you need to start early with the moisturizers so that's what I did. It made a mess out of my face, all of the sudden I had acne problems, so I kept switching moisturizers because I also kept hearing if you got acne you really need to moisturize.

Well it got so bad that I went on Retin-A, which somewhat cleared up my skin but made it really dry and turned my face orange. Yes you read me right, ORANGE! So I had to get off that and switch to using BenzaClin, which didn't make my face orange and had decent effect on my acne, but it got my face so dry that it gave me wrinkles!

Finally I stopped all that and just used over the counter benzyl peroxide creams, but still had new breakouts. I kept switching moisturizers and even switch to using mineral makeup (I hate liquid foundation to begin with). My acne improved but I was still getting new zits. One day decided to just give it a rest and didn't put on moisturizer, I was reminded how wonderful it felt to just let my skin breath. So I decided to just put on the mineral foundation without moisturizer, kinda like dusting it on my face instead of giving it something to stick to. Guess what I found, my zits started going away and my face cleared up. Now I get a new pimple here and there but my face is pretty up on its way to its former glory.

So moral of the story, if you really worry about aging and wrinkles, do it when there's a real need. And limit the usage to areas that needs it, like around the eyes or mouth. Leave the rest of your face alone!


----------



## kburch0614 (Aug 17, 2006)

i have really oily skin so i have to ous Proactive or something to control the oil.


----------



## i_love_no (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi,

If you are mom with kids I guess you don't have a lot of time...The girls here already mentioned alots of good things: you have to start with keeping some simple life rules:eat right, water, gym, health, sleep etc. I guess you are already doing so.

About the treatments:

1. Start using sunscreen - be carefully to choose one that is stable. I see you are from us and when it comes to sunscreen you are a step behind Europe




sorry. I have no idea what is in us, but try to stick with paula begons says (although be careful that the last years her sunscreen was not stable although she was says so). I suggest the dermatological brands: avene, la roche possay, bioderma. good quality no fuss!

2. Hydration/ Nutrition - try the jojoba oil or the Shea butter as a night treatment!- this will delete some lines too (the dehydration ones)

3. To repair the sun damage / to reduce wrinkles- tretinoin (renova in us, airol, smooderm or retin a in europe). I know is Us is expensive. I usually buy it from countries like Greece or Eastern Europeans countries where you don't need a prescription and it cost around 3 dollars. You know the story about this: be gentle with your skin, start gradually- every 3rd night, moisturise after a 1 h etc...

4. AHA(NEOSTRATA is very good) / apple cider veniger - I am glad I found it. This works great!

5. BHA - you need it for your black heads. In fact i noticed that ACV kills all of them



)). You can try a salicylic acid mask or the paula bha lotion (very good)!

I think this are in short the products that changed my skin!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 17, 2006)

Proactiv. I'd tried many, many other things... and since starting Proactiv it's looking the best it has in years.


----------



## rdenee (Aug 18, 2006)

I have tried so many products and nothing really worked for me until I got hooked on Serious Skin Care line from HSN (you can also find it at Ulta). I have been using it now for about 4 years. I use the Glucosamine line for sensitive skin. I use a cleanser and moisturizer twice a day. My skin has never looked better.


----------



## teb (Sep 7, 2006)

Leony tell me more about the collagen drink?

WHat has helped my skin is taking MSM, EVOO face washing and takin trace minerals.


----------



## Leony (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *teb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Leony tell me more about the collagen drink?
WHat has helped my skin is taking MSM, EVOO face washing and takin trace minerals.

I replied your PM teb.I am not sure if you can find the collagen drink I mentioned on my PM but maybe you find other collagen drink supplement in your country or you can just consume a lot of food that can stimulates the collagen production such as Vit C, Amino Acid, Soybeans, Fish etc.


----------



## firesign (Sep 9, 2006)

Aveeno skin brightening wash and Witch Hazel has a toner and finishing with Loreal moisturizer (and everyone thinks I'm about 12 yrs younger than I am!! LOL


----------



## aimyz (Sep 9, 2006)

i have Very oily skin, but wat has really helped me combat the acne was REtin A gel...works miracles...I also wear sunscreeen everyday &amp; wash off my makeup everynite..works miracles


----------



## stormy (Sep 10, 2006)

Never go to bed with makeup on. MK eye makeup remover and makeup remover is so gentle and never adds any redness or irritation.

Another nice gentle product to try is PONDS cleansing cloths at night.


----------



## libbycopeland (Sep 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Flowerinthewind* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Clear Skin Regimen, www.acne.org Same here, nothing has ever made such a positive difference as this. --- try this if you have acne concerns. It's clearing my skin (right now, TOTALLY clear.
Second, using Everyday Minerals makeup and dropping all non mineral foundations and blushes. Now I don't worry about cosmetics causing breakouts. I started that after starting the CLear Skin Regimen.


----------



## Min (Sep 11, 2006)

For me the biggest difference came when I went the natural route. I started wearing mineral makeup &amp; I make my own cleanser &amp; when I dont make my own moisturizer &amp; treatments I use the Burts Bees moisturizers &amp; treatments. I noticed steadily my skin getting clearer less red &amp; my pores &amp; lines less noticable/more refined. I also dont break out anymore woohoo.


----------



## mthatxinh (Sep 13, 2006)

Have everyday skincare routine, (clean, toner, serum, moisturizer, sunblock) and exfoliate weekly will make your skin glow.


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

Accutane!


----------



## Summer (Sep 16, 2006)

For me, it was supplements. omega 3 and biotin made a major difference in my skin. It's not an over night process. It took about 2 months to notice a major, major difference.

I also take a high potency multi-vitamin,

but that didn't cause the difference in my skin.


----------



## bluebird26 (Sep 16, 2006)

makeup


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Since my skin is looking 20x better than ever, I will just post what I used. I used the African black soap, skin success fade cream for oily skin and 15 drops of Texas cedar wood diluted in Jojoba oil and sweet almond oil. I just pat the oils on my skin and it drys up my acne.



!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Sep 17, 2006)

The single thing that has turned my skin around has bene using diluted ACV as a toner after I wash my face with Cetaphil both morning and night


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 17, 2006)

I exfoliate with baking soda and wash with Noxema after.. I also use a skin tone cream in the winter that fades dark spots and undereye circles. My skin is 360 degrees better than before I started doing this. I stay away from a whole lot of bottles and skin care systems. I think the beauty industry makes women think we need a lot of stuff to look good. Their packaging is most times more expensive than their product. They are laughing at us all the way to the bank. Simple is best.


----------



## sirius (Sep 17, 2006)

I would have to say Cetaphil Facial Cleanser. Cheap and gentle. Save me from dehydrated skin.


----------



## ArbonQueen (Sep 17, 2006)

Drinking water.

Stopped all caffeine.

Ate more fruits in my diet.

I use a very mild daily spf in my moisturizer.

I use RE9 Anti-aging &amp; Recovery Skin Care System (Found on my website below, as well as the next item.)

I use Thermal Fusion Maque that firms, clarifies and clears the appearance of my pores.

Ann Phelps


----------



## pinkstiletto (Sep 17, 2006)

cleansing, toning, srubbing and moisturizing.


----------



## Shelley (Sep 17, 2006)

I have sensitive face skin and rarely try new face products, have to use ones without fragrance. I tend to stick with what works for me and so far so good. I really like Marcelle (Canadian brand), reasonable prices, no fragrance etc. I cleanse my skin twice a day, apply moisturizer (both eye cream and facial moisturizer), and exfoliate once a week. Bed time I wear a night cream.


----------



## Salope (Sep 18, 2006)

La Roche Posay Vitamin C gel - it's made my skintone so even and my skin so smooth. This is a must have product for me

SPF moisturizer - may not notice the difference now but I will down the line and I'll be happy I had the foresight to save my skin in my youth. I really love Neutrogena's Healthy Skin with SPF 15. It's the best so far.

Retin A micor gel - I've only been using this for about a month but boyyyyyyyyyyy do I notice a difference. My skin has felt really smooth due to my skin regime but it didn't look smooth. This stuff has made makes me skin look great - smooth and with a glow. I don't know what I'm going to do when I run out of my samples.


----------



## Lauriesboys (Sep 19, 2006)

Paula's Choice skincare for normal/oily, Beta peels 1x a month, exercise, fruits and vegetables and 30 sunscreen year-round, every day


----------



## sassygirl123 (Sep 19, 2006)

cetaphil works really well for me...


----------



## Highendheaven (Sep 19, 2006)

Every night I use and love the Avene line of products, especially Diacneal and Ystheal +, and I use Skinoren instead of the Retin A I was using. I use Philosophy Hope In a Bottle BHA. I get regular Microderms once a month and I use Creme De La Mer whenever my skin gets dry. I remove my makeup at night using DHC Cleansing Oil and LUSH Aqua Marina in the morning, and I love DDF 10% Glycolic Toner. This routine, plus cutting most sugar out of my diet and eating healthy foods, lots of berries and veggies, has kept my skin clear and very youthful although I will be 50 on my next birthday!


----------



## gagirl1985 (Sep 19, 2006)

Neutrogena body scrub and cetaphil have done wonders for me


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to wash my face twice a day and had mild acne. Then, once I started washing my face once a day, my acne went down.


----------



## spazbaby (Sep 19, 2006)

Anything with glycolic acid in it clears my skin immediately and gives it a nice glow.


----------



## nicoleycannoli (Sep 19, 2006)

Deleted because this post was the same as post #68.


----------



## nswilla (Sep 19, 2006)

I have very oily, blemish-prone skin. Things that have worked for me:

Gentle cleanser (Eucerin Moisturizing Cleanser)

Jojoba oil as a makeup remover

2.5% benzoyl peroxide, morning &amp; evening

Glycolic moisturizer in evening

SPF 30 moisturizer

Milk of magnesia as a mask (every other day)


----------



## Saskiababy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm 36 and until this year (April) tried everything under the sun to get make-up optional skin. I spend literally 1000's of dollars on skincare over the past 2-3 years. From drugstore to high end just to be dissapointed. The products did either nothing or minimal for a certain period of time, usually around 1-2 month, until a friend of mine told me about Retin A (prescription kind), I ordered some from 4 cornerspharmacy online , a tube was $29 including shipping and it was the best $$ I ever spend. In my case I look at *least *10 years younger , all my discoloration is gone ( old sqeeze marks, sun spots etc.) my skin literally glows now , is bright, firm and has never looked this great. I no longer need any foundation whatsoever and all I need is a good sunscreen, basic moisturizer and an eyecream . I spend about $15 a month on skincare , how's that for dramatic difference ?





Saskia


----------



## halzer (Sep 20, 2006)

The best thing I have bought was a small 30ml bottle of 30% glycolic acid for Â£7 pounds. Twice a week I give myself a facial which would cost me mega bucks in a salon. You only need one ml per facial so it works out to cost me pennies per facial...!

My skin now looks even toned the slight ance scars that I had have gone.

Otherwise my skin route is basic. To wash my face I use aqueous cream. I rub it in and remove it with a warm flannel. It removes everything, even waterproof mascara, but its gengtle too. For a day moisturiser I use Liz earles Repair cream and at night I use the neutrogena Ultimate night cream...and thats it.


----------



## tweety (Sep 22, 2006)

Taking Apple Cider Vinegar In Water As Well Drinking Lots Of Water Does Alot For My Skin.my Skin Is Noticeably Fairer And I Get Compliments All The Time About The Glow On My Skin.


----------



## Andi (Sep 22, 2006)

At home Microdermabrasion followed by 30% Glycolic Acid Peel right after (twice a week). It took about 4 months for the gradual results to show but my skin is looking sooo much better. My acne marks are almost gone


----------



## firesign (Sep 23, 2006)

Good Post! And Thanks for all of great information. I am definitely gonna try the glycolic acid peel.


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 23, 2006)

The Body shop tea tree oil facial scrub PLUS the body shop facial exfoliating brush, which takes away all dead skin cells (great if you are using retin -a or adapalene which speeds up the shedding of your skin cells), the brush also unclogs pores and the tree oil is anti-bacterial too.


----------



## Salope (Sep 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At home Microdermabrasion followed by 30% Glycolic Acid Peel right after (twice a week). It took about 4 months for the gradual results to show but my skin is looking sooo much better. My acne marks are almost gone What kind of peel do you use and where can I get glycolic acid products with a higher percentage of acid? I liked the Avon Renew pads a lot but they're only 10% ga.


----------



## VanessaEMS (Sep 24, 2006)

Totally agree wih everything you said. Well put.


----------



## Kelly (Sep 24, 2006)

I find the more gentle I am, the better. I no longer use washclothes....only use my hands and splash water (I break out when I use a wash clothe).

I use a mask a couple times a week, eye creams and never go to bed with makeup on. Oh and I love natural ingrediant products.


----------



## bethd (Sep 28, 2006)

Using topical antioxidant has helped my skin a lot


----------



## littleemily (Sep 28, 2006)

I'd saying using those cleansing cloths...the little Olay ones that have the soap already in them, that you throw away after every use.

They are the only cleansers that can get all my makeup off without having to use an oil (which always ended up getting in my eyes) and they don't dry out my skin but leave it sooo clean.

BTW, great post!


----------



## Nonnie12kb (Oct 2, 2006)

Is there any help for me? I have fair skin...52 years young...and my skin seems to be dull? Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Lauriesboys (Oct 2, 2006)

I am 50 and have combo skin...still some breakouts on my chin. In addition to the beta peels I have 1x a month, I use Paula's Choice skin care for oily skin. I think the beta hydroxy acid lotion- both 1% and 2% are fabulous exfoliators. I use these instead of scrubs to avoid any more broken veins on my face. You can get Paula's Choice on the internet: Paula Begoun - The Cosmetics Cop - Paula's Choice


----------



## Miss Lauren (Oct 9, 2006)

For me, using Dermalogica's Dermal Clay cleanser every morning and their Anti Bac cleanser at night and their Daily Microexfoliant a few times a week has made the biggest difference- i recently got lazy and stopped using it and i've gone from clear, healthy looking skin to having dull, spotty, oily skin- i look dreadful!

Also using Daily Sense spf 60 moisturiser every day has made me skin look and feel alot better this summer and fingers crossed in the future it'll have help stop wrinkles!


----------



## Viviana (Oct 10, 2006)

Using a BHA product twice a day and no more harsh skin care products made a huge difference for my skin. 

Oh and drinking lots of water helps too


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 14, 2006)

Desert Essence thoroughly clean, all natural face wash..

It has controlled my acne 98%, and it uses natural ingredients like Tea tree oil, castor oil etc..


----------



## madison729 (Oct 19, 2006)

Quit Smoking, I use MD Formulations after positive results from BE.

I have rosacea so I use the Sensitive Skin/Critical Care Lines.


----------



## november (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi! I just starting using Arbonne RE9. and I love it. I don't use the whol line, but after a week of useing it. I've noticed quite a change. Also the product is not tested on animals, and they use mostly natural products.


----------



## Phillygryl (Oct 21, 2006)

I found out about MaMa lotion on this board and ordered it. I have been using it about a week now and it seems to make a big difference. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## restless (Oct 21, 2006)

products with glycolic acid 6 % cream and toner ... I have no blemish after 3 months use...anything before couldnt helped me.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 21, 2006)

Lots of water and healthy eating. When I layed off the greasy foods, my skin stoped being so oily. Also microdermabrasion.


----------



## Peacooth (Oct 21, 2006)

Exfoliating on a regular basis and quitting smoking


----------



## boutchou (Oct 29, 2006)

SUNSCREEN!!! That should be the best advice you could get. I've read many articles on skin care and Sunscreen is really the key to prevent wrinkles and other aging signs. Since you're 39 and just started to see your first aging signs, then I guess you do have a good skin care regimen. Maybe you can try collagen...


----------



## tinkerbellz (Oct 30, 2006)

sunscreen, apple cider vinegar, witch hazel toner


----------



## love2482 (Oct 30, 2006)

I've done a few microdermabrasion treatments and that has gotten rid of many of my blackheads and given me smooth skin. You have to do about 5 treatments though for good results though.


----------



## cynsim (Oct 30, 2006)

jojoba and grapeseed oil as a facial moisterizer, plus my AHA souffle.


----------



## redspiralz (Nov 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *spikeyli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I stopped using moisturizers. Made a HUGE difference. I used to have flawless skin, but when I turned 30 I panicked and started using high end moisturizers even though I don't have any wrinkles. I kept hearing how you need to start early with the moisturizers so that's what I did. It made a mess out of my face, all of the sudden I had acne problems, so I kept switching moisturizers because I also kept hearing if you got acne you really need to moisturize.
Well it got so bad that I went on Retin-A, which somewhat cleared up my skin but made it really dry and turned my face orange. Yes you read me right, ORANGE! So I had to get off that and switch to using BenzaClin, which didn't make my face orange and had decent effect on my acne, but it got my face so dry that it gave me wrinkles!

Finally I stopped all that and just used over the counter benzyl peroxide creams, but still had new breakouts. I kept switching moisturizers and even switch to using mineral makeup (I hate liquid foundation to begin with). My acne improved but I was still getting new zits. One day decided to just give it a rest and didn't put on moisturizer, I was reminded how wonderful it felt to just let my skin breath. So I decided to just put on the mineral foundation without moisturizer, kinda like dusting it on my face instead of giving it something to stick to. Guess what I found, my zits started going away and my face cleared up. Now I get a new pimple here and there but my face is pretty up on its way to its former glory.

So moral of the story, if you really worry about aging and wrinkles, do it when there's a real need. And limit the usage to areas that needs it, like around the eyes or mouth. Leave the rest of your face alone!

After reading this it reminded me of when I went to school to become an esthetician and I begna getting facials and really just focusing on my skin more than I had ever done before. After a few weeks it seemed like half the girls in the class started getting really bad skin issues and it seemed like the longer you were in the program the worse it got. You think getting facials once or twice a week is good and putting all these products are good but really you just need a simple routine, most of the damage and aging that your going to get on your skin is already done by the sun and genetics and the only thing that you can really do about it is protect your self from the sun and healthy living habits, but no amount opf creams is going to take wrinkles away or antyhing. And you'd be surprised sometimes the simplier you keep it the better.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 9, 2006)

exfoliating my skin and doing masks every 2-3 days worked wonders for me.

I still break out, but it's not as massive as before.. lol


----------



## TylerD (Nov 9, 2006)

I dunno if I posted in this already or not but deffinitely accutane. However it didnt clear me up totally which is a bummer.


----------



## briteeyees (Nov 10, 2006)

Clarins bright plus serum


----------



## mom2eloise (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll be 50 in May but still had hormonal breakouts and the resulting pigment spots from cystic type pimples. I've been using the epidemx microdermabrasion creme and epiderm camellia oil for a couple of months now. My skin looks amazing! I started out using the goldport beauty type of camellia oil but I broke out from it. The epiderm brand seems to agree with my skin better. I only have one pigment spot from a recent zit on my chin and all of the others are gone!

My mom and sister are both getting some camellia oil for Xmas, LOL!


----------



## Swetlly (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi to all, im new in the forum, and im sorry if this isn't the right place to put my question, but i need Help for my skin.I'm talking for my face i have awful pigmentation spots.My skin is dark and the spots are white and dry. I went to a dermatologist and he said that i'm alergic to  sun and other stuff. He recommended me one face srum you can find it here facial-serum.net/Trichloroacetic%20Acid%20SKIN%20PEEL.html and i woul ask you ,does someone already use it? I have some friend who are using it but not for pigmatation spots they are very satisfied


----------



## rurubeauty (Mar 26, 2014)

Guys, try the french green clay , it removed my blackheads and my skin felt so smooth after using it. 

Link below: 

http://bravoface.ecrater.com/p/19019723/french-green-clay-powder-1000-grams

The price is reasonable , too.


----------



## Tinalovesbeauty (Mar 26, 2014)

Well for me I tried this product called dream cream by lush it's AWESOME! at first I didn't know whether to buy it or not so I checked out some reviews of it on YouTube.One awesome review was this one Link:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyCPb6kvbWI


----------



## Emma Jones (Mar 27, 2014)

100% a product called Skincerity.

It is brand new to the UK and there's loads of amazing before and after testimonials and reviews here - www.facebook.com/newyouuk


----------



## K-Roberts (Apr 12, 2014)

Before I moved to US from France, I got a good recipe from my mom. She has a beautiful skin thanks to Ghassoul clay mixed with rose water. I use it as a mask and then use argan oil after that as a moisturizer once a day. I have been using JM argan oil until my mom recommended Sheer Argan to me. Yes this argan oil is finally here in US. The key to have a good skin is to eat healthy and to treat it with healthy things.


----------



## purpleorchid (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Paula's Choice skincare products. I love her AHA 5% cream to exfoliate (and the 10% AHA once a week), and her Resist moisturizer with Retinol. They've really changed my skin! My skin is really sensitive to benzoyl peroxide, but her 2% BHA gel works like a charm for any pimples.

I tried Renova (through my dermatologist) and my skin peeled like crazy. I may try it again, but I'm sticking with Retinol for now.


----------



## jolive213 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am used to Jarvis Cream &amp; Serum. It helps me to have younger and glowing skin.


----------



## Kristen27 (Apr 15, 2014)

Apple cider vinegar. I drink 2 tablespoons every morning. Ever since I have nice skin and losing weight.


----------



## beautybybrett (Apr 15, 2014)

ahava Osmoter serum and gel moisturizer. Heaven in two bottles


----------



## sarahsnow (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't believe more people haven't said 'water.'  It's so obvious.


----------



## Dalila (Apr 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *purpleorchid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a big fan of Paula's Choice skincare products. I love her AHA 5% cream to exfoliate (and the 10% AHA once a week), and her Resist moisturizer with Retinol. They've really changed my skin! My skin is really sensitive to benzoyl peroxide, but her 2% BHA gel works like a charm for any pimples.

I tried Renova (through my dermatologist) and my skin peeled like crazy. I may try it again, but I'm sticking with Retinol for now.
I know I already posted, but I want to second the PC BHA exfoliants. It is the first product I ordered from her and I started using it about 4 days ago, and the next day my skin looks the best it's looked, in well, like forever. I have combination skin with large pores in my forehead as well as blackheads and this has shrunk my pore substantially and my blackheads are becoming less and less. I can't wait to try more of her products.


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 17, 2014)

Anyone who suffers from acne should take zinc supplements. I notice a big difference when I remember to take zinc tablets on a daily basis, and a loss of that improvement when I stop. It helps to regulate hormones that are the primary cause of acne.

I can also say that I see a nice difference in my under-eye skin with Philosophy's "When Hope Is Not Enough" serum. It's not meant for that area, but I don't have the most sensitive skin in the world and don't quite believe there's always a necessary difference between face and eye anti-aging products.

For body, nothing beats Jergen's Skin Firming lotion, as far as retexturizing your skin, as far as I'm concerned. I can say good things about Bliss Fat Girl Slim, but the price and the medicinal smell are less than awesome.


----------



## jolive213 (Apr 18, 2014)

I agree... water is very good cleanser.


----------



## veritazy (May 8, 2014)

Actually bb creams helped me alot when I was a teenager and had breakouts. It is like putting on sunscreen, pore care cream and foundation all at once.

The good ones like Dr Jar+ and Missha are from Korea and maybe hard to come by. I recently got addicted to this Korean memebox that ships globally and they do include alot of skincare and bb creams sometimes. Check it out  :wub:

Also, drink alot! I tend to drink 100-200ml of water every waking hour.


----------



## Amanda xo (May 10, 2014)

My clarisonic, definitely. But agreed with others- water. I notice a HUGE difference in my skin (more acne, dehydration lines around my eyes) when I don't consume enough. Drink up ladies!


----------



## jolive213 (May 10, 2014)

Amanda xo said:


> My clarisonic, definitely. But agreed with others- water. I notice a HUGE difference in my skin (more acne, dehydration lines around my eyes) when I don't consume enough. Drink up ladies!


How much water you drink a day? I tried to drink 10 small glass... it is around 2 liters...

I read somewhere that we should drink around 3 liters water a day.... do you know something about it too?


----------



## Amanda xo (May 12, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> How much water you drink a day? I tried to drink 10 small glass... it is around 2 liters...
> 
> I read somewhere that we should drink around 3 liters water a day.... do you know something about it too?


Oh, I've read crazy amounts of water, including for some ridiculous amount for every 25 pounds you're overweight for, etc. I've also read to drink when you're thirsty, and to make sure you notice signs of dehydration such as headaches or hunger. I personally drink 8 cups a day..In the form of four 16oz water bottles. I can keep track of it that way, lol.


----------



## Deareux (May 12, 2014)

Kate Somerville D-Scar. It removed all of my facial scars within a few short weeks, shorter than any OTC scar product I previously tried.


----------



## mishtol (May 16, 2014)

Start using anti-aging lotion and moisturizer. I apply it every morning, afternoon, and evening bath (that's everyday). We cannot really stop the signs of aging but we can atleast smoothen and brighten our face naturally with lots of water, fruits and veggies. Do exercise it will prevent your skin from sagging.


----------



## tutusnunicorns (May 25, 2014)

LipglossQueen said:


> Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask; tightens pores, dries up spots/blackheads and your skin looks noticeably smoother, also exfoliating (Queen Helene Cocoa Butter Scrub).


Love this mask! And for the price, it really can't be beat.


----------



## tutusnunicorns (May 26, 2014)

The thing that has made the biggest difference in my skin is doing weekly at-home facials.

1. Cleanse with your normal cleanser

2. Exfoliate

3. Open pores by either steaming with steamer or you can just boil distilled water on the stove and use that OR you can get a wash cloth wet with hot water and lay over your face for 30 seconds, pressing into your skin. 

4. Apply a face mask (if blackheads are an issues I would highly recommend a charcoal mask- origins has a great one- the charcoal will draw the impurities out of your skin).

5. Rinse off

6. Apply moisturizer 

7. Apply spot treatments where necessary. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 26, 2014)

Shea Terra Rose Hips black soap (actually, black soap in general, but this one is the most effective for me).

Charcoal! I use the Origins charcoal mask and the Freeman Charcoal and Black Sugar scrub/mask. I also have a mask from an etsy seller (DressGreen) with charcoal that works well.

Skyn Iceland eye cream.


----------



## internetchick (May 26, 2014)

Quitting diary. For reals.


----------



## estefany (May 27, 2014)

100% shea butter.  The morning after the fist night I used it, my skin was incredibly smooth with really tight pores and looked very clean. It was like magic!! 

My mom also used this and it made her skin look younger almost instantly. She stopped using it because it made her skin smell rancid after a while.


----------



## jolive213 (May 28, 2014)

Nox said:


> Drinking a lot of water helps ALOT for me. Also, I use an organic tea tree oil cleanser. And that's it.


I agree but not 100%.

I'll like to update it further...

Drinking enough water is good but too much water can harm too...

*Here is exact quantity of water for a healthy man-*


3 liters/day for men
2.2 liters/day for women
Consult with your doctor if you feel unhealthy.


----------



## skinandbeautyblog (Jun 1, 2014)

I would say what keeps my skin clear are *Neutrogena Rapid Wrinkle Repair Moisturiser* (the retinol works so well at reducing acne) and *Embryollise Lait Cream Concentrate* - excellent at calming down irritated dry skin. I don't know what I would do without them :wub:


----------



## fleurbleue (Jun 2, 2014)

One word:

Retinol.

I like Philosophy's "Help Me" for starting out.


----------



## Shalott (Jun 5, 2014)

There is no one product or treatment that I would say has helped me, because I can switch easily between similar products and achieve the same results. For me, the key has simply been to find a routine and *stick to it*.

I know it's difficult with people and brands trying to convince you what is best, but just find what works for your skin, and then keep using it. No results are going to show up on your face over night, but since I have developed my nighttime routine I have diminished fine lines and almost eradicated any acne.

That's what works for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emma Brown (Jun 5, 2014)

First of all, drink plenty of water and proper intake of vitamins and nutrients. After that, if your are having dry skin, then go for oily cleansing method. Do remove makeup using makeup remover before going to bed at night.


----------



## Emma Brown (Jun 5, 2014)

First of all, drink plenty of water and proper intake of vitamins and nutrients. After that, if your are having dry skin, then go for oily cleansing method. Do remove makeup using makeup remover before going to bed at night.


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 23, 2014)

now days I am using aloe vera daily... and it make my skin soft....


----------



## beautyfish (Jul 25, 2014)

Im using aloe vera gel as well.


----------



## jolive213 (Aug 2, 2014)

Have you ever tried meditation? If no, start it now... I am used to from past few months.. apart from it I use natural herbal product and home made remedies... and it help me to have healthy, younger, soft and glowing skin.


----------



## blackjackky (Feb 16, 2017)

Drinking a lot of water helps ALOT for me.


----------



## LetThereBeGlam (Feb 16, 2017)

The Tarte maracuja oil! I swear that stuff has been a dream to my skin!! Definitely holygrail prodcut!


----------



## Queennie (Feb 18, 2017)

Dr. Brant's 3D Filler Mask, it is more of a moisturizer for me but I love it! While I'm not worried about wrinkles, it has plumped up my skin and helped with dryness, I have been using this every morning.


----------



## LoveSkinCare (Feb 18, 2017)

Paula's Choice 2% BHA Liquid. Best product ever for my skin.


----------

